# Interactive 2-Look and Full OLL Guide



## Cubeologist (Feb 4, 2015)

I realize that once cubers get to a certain level, they prefer to just look at lists of different algorithms online. But for beginners, or people just switching over to full OLL, I think this might be helpful.

And this is easiest to use on a computer with annotations turned on. But there are links in each description for mobile users.






Side note, this took way longer than I expected to make, and it was actually very tedious, so please just be nice haha.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 4, 2015)

Dang. I was actually planning on creating a channel with interactive tutorials just like this one, but I couldn't have done any better than this. Good stuff. I'll be referring beginners to your vids from now on.


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 4, 2015)

One Word. 


Amazing. 

This has just motivated me to learn the hell off OLL. Also, I just remembered my comment on one of your vids (forgive me) which said " Do a full OLL tutorial!" or something like that.


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 4, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Dang. I was actually planning on creating a channel with interactive tutorials just like this one, but I couldn't have done any better than this. Good stuff. I'll be referring beginners to your vids from now on.



Thank you. I am really glad you like it.



Seanliu said:


> One Word.
> 
> 
> Amazing.
> ...



Learning OLL kinda sucks, so I hope this can make it a bit easier.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 4, 2015)

Good stuff, need to learn for big cubes (;


----------



## sk8erman41 (Feb 4, 2015)

This is great for beginners. The only thing that I would say is that you might want to advise people that they should look into various algs because what works best for you might not fit their turning style and since there is such a large number of algs its really important to take you time to choose the right alg for you before committing it to muscle memory. I made that mistake in PLL and have spent some time learning new ones to replace the "bad" ones that I originally learned. When I did full OLL I really took my time choosing the algs that I wanted to learn so that I wouldn't have to do this again and even still I am second guessing some of my choices and am learning alternate cases. 

So do you use full OLL yourself now? I remember you saying some time ago after you first learned them that you went too fast and forgot some. Did this video series make you relearn them? Great job putting this all together, it seems like a lot of work and its done very nicely!


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 5, 2015)

That is very well made. I also have done something similar for 2 look OLL, but for full oll, I will have a single video with the cases where you can go back and forth the time and compare cases more easily. Like for Dot cases, I will have 8 mins video wilh all 8 cases with options of jumping from case 1 to case 4 in a single click.


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 7, 2015)

Gonna use mostly BadMePhistos algs.


----------



## jms (Feb 8, 2015)

This is great. Any plans to do one for PLL?


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice series, but I do have one lol complaint. The 'C' shape OLL icon after clicking 'Full Oll' in the first vid is (inverted?) wrong. Its a C with only edges and corners, and no yellow center


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 10, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Nice series, but I do have one lol complaint. The 'C' shape OLL icon after clicking 'Full Oll' in the first vid is (inverted?) wrong. Its a C with only edges and corners, and no yellow center



Yeah I am aware of this. And it really bothers me haha. But that video specifically is linked to 58 other videos via annotation and link in description. So if I changed it and re-uploaded that one full oll intro, I would have at least 116 links to redo. I may do it down the road, but for now, I think people get the idea haha. The actual C cases are correct once you click on that picture though luckily.


----------

